# slide topper fabric repair



## C Nash (May 7, 2007)

Anyone ever removed the fabric from a slide topper. The fabric on mine is fine just the seam stiching where it attaches to the rail on the MH has come apart. All the rv places close just want to replace the fabric. Have a local canvas shop that will restich if I remove. Know those things are spring loaded.


----------



## C Nash (May 10, 2007)

Re: slide topper fabric repair

Guess no one has ever had this problem.  Got tired of all the repair shops saying they could only replace it with new awnings which I understand. Most talked about how dangerous and needed two or three people helping to remove.  Just made up my mind I could figure it out and did it.  Reall a pretty simple job to just remove the fabric. I did unwind one side but found out after I had relieved the spring tension it was not necessary or when the awnings were installed they only wound one end. Did the other side without relieving spring tension.  Taking to the canvas shop tomorrow to get the seam reetiched. Carefree did want some pictures and serial#.  Bet they had a run of bad thread somewhere.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 11, 2007)

Re: slide topper fabric repair

Chelse, glad you figured it out.  My guys changed one the other day.  I was not involved, but they said simple also.  Now we have to do the other 2 on the same trailer.


----------



## C Nash (May 11, 2007)

Re: slide topper fabric repair

Ken, It is no trouble at all if you have two men. I had to use tie offs and of course the DW was sitting and guiding me and had the phone in hand and911 dialed in case the spring got the best of me :laugh: . Got both toppers resewed today at a local upholsery shop at a cost of 50 bucks.  Will install tomorrow.  Did your men say if the slide topper was spring loaded at both arms? Really suprised me that only one end was loaded.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 12, 2007)

Re: slide topper fabric repair

Yes, it had a spring on each end, it was 8' long.  They slipped a cotter pin in on at least one end, but that is about all I know.


----------



## C Nash (May 12, 2007)

Re: slide topper fabric repair

Ken, Both of mine were only spring loaded on one end.  Replaced them today and they work fine.  I just unhooked from bracket on MH and unwound using the topper arm. One of mine was 12 ft and the other 6 ft. Think Carefree must have had a bad batch of sewing because they wanted pictures.  Might have got them replaced free if I had waited and sent pictures but, its time to go and I like doing rv repairs anyway. 5 years seems to be kind of short life for the stiching I'm thinking but the MH is in the weather all the time so I'm not going to complain.


----------

